# best waterles car wash.



## Mark (Oct 30, 2005)

Now that winter is on it's way I am looking at buying a waterles car wash product.
Which is the best one on the market that produces a slick finish and be kind to the body work ie not inflict swirl marks or scratch the paint.
What other things would i need to use a waterles car wash product ie a wash mitt' sponge or a microfibre cloth.

Thanks for reading:newbie:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

The newest on the scene is from Optimum and I think it`ll be among the best knowing its from the same stable as ONR
http://www.optimumcarcare.com/oclean.htm?li=2


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

ecosmart from c/guys is working ok for me atm,however will be interested to try it in the depths of winter when car is properly filthy


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

Mark said:


> Now that winter is on it's way I am looking at buying a waterles car wash product.
> Which is the best one on the market that produces a slick finish and be kind to the body work ie not inflict swirl marks or scratch the paint.
> What other things would i need to use a waterles car wash product ie a wash mitt' sponge or a microfibre cloth.
> 
> Thanks for reading:newbie:


Have used the greased lightning which cleans and adds a protective wax and comes with supplied mf cloths and has always been fine for me, but imo i would not use any brand on a heavily soiled car but on mildly dirty they're fine


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> The newest on the scene is from Optimum and I think it`ll be among the best knowing its from the same stable as ONR
> http://www.optimumcarcare.com/oclean.htm?li=2


+1 for OPT


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

billyp said:


> Have used the greased lightning which cleans and adds a protective wax and comes with supplied mf cloths and has always been fine for me, but imo i would not use any brand on a heavily soiled car but on mildly dirty they're fine


yep i think im with you on this one,let my car get VERY dirty to do a write up on the ecosmart for on here.........then bottled it and got the jetwash out just that bit to scary imo


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

The biggest problem with winter is road salt and its grit partner. Few, if any,
wholly waterless products can cope with it, without inflicting swirls. So, things 
like Greased Lightning Showroom Shine (GLSS) will probably not cope. What you 
could do is use something like ONR or CG Hose-Free Eco Wash, to dispose of 
the salt and grit, then follow it up with GLSS. 

Your best bet is to make sure you do a good winter prep - 2 coats of a good
sealant like FK1000p or Collinite - certainly you can top the former with a good
carnauba wax - what I call a "sacrificial" coat - and then very little will stick
to the paint. It all makes following washes a breeze. You can then top up the
protection with a carnauba QD, as and when, (not GLSS as that's a 2-pass 
process). Consider something like Optimum Car Wax, or Gliptone Body Gloss. 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

ONR works fine for a car with light to medium road dirt while Optimum Opti™ - Clean can be used on a car with several days of built- up road dirt and grime. The reason is that Opti™ - Clean contains the same polymers as ONR that encapsulate dirt but at a much higher concentration, as well as additional polymers not used in ONR.

A totally waterless wash that provides some surface protection and its ideal for a quick clean up or for use when there is no water available (apartments, condominiums, concours d'élégance or car shows) Simply spray Optimum Opti-Clean on any surface and wipe off with a plush microfiber towel till the area is clean and dry.

[While both of these products are pH neutral, Opti™ - Clean contains much higher levels of polymers than No Rinse as well as some new polymers that we developed for this type of application. The added polymers are necessary to compensate for using a fraction of the water as compared to a regular No Rinse wash] David Ghodoussi OPT.

Application- - avoid cross-contamination by using different micro fibre towels for differing surfaces i.e. separate towels for glass, paintwork, wheels, and interior surfaces. Spray liberally on painted surfaces and wipe clean with a plush microfiber towel.

Fold and use a new section of the towel as needed. For glass and interior surfaces, apply one or two sprays and wipe off with a clean plush microfiber towel. For lower panels and wheels, spray liberally and let it soak for a few seconds and then wipe off. When there is heavy dirt build up, use Optimum No Rinse™

*Directions for using the concentrate: *

•	Dilute Optimum Opti™ - Clean concentrate 1:3 with distilled water. 
•	Spray liberally on painted surfaces and wipe clean with a plush microfiber towel. Fold and use a new section of the towel as needed. 
•	Glass and interior surfaces, using a separate micro fibre towel apply one or two sprays and wipe off with a clean plush microfiber towel. 
•	Wheels and lower paint panels, using a separate micro fibre towel, spray liberally and let it soak for a few seconds and then wipe off. When there is heavy dirt build up, use Optimum No Rinse™

*Washing Vintage or Classic Cars*

Washing these vehicles with a conventional wash will allow moisture to permeate seams and small openings allowing the formation of corrosion (rust). Restoration is a very expensive undertaking, which involves the removal of the body from the frame to eliminate metal corrosion.

The soy based polymers in Optimum Polymer Technologies; Optimum No Rinse™(ONR) will not cause corrosion and may be a valuable service to offer a client with this type of vehicle (Based on an idea by M Phillips)


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

TOGWT said:


> Simply spray Optimum Opti-Clean on any surface and wipe off with a plush microfiber towel till the area is clean and dry.


You simply cannot go against the basics of physics. Most of these entirely
waterless products are designed for use in the USA and not, repeat not, for use 
with road salt. You actually need to fully dissolve the salt before any wiping 
without marring can take place. That uses much more water than you might think!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Lowiepete said:


> The biggest problem with winter is road salt and its grit partner. Few, if any,
> wholly waterless products can cope with it, without inflicting swirls. So, things
> like Greased Lightning Showroom Shine (GLSS) will probably not cope. What you
> could do is use something like ONR or CG Hose-Free Eco Wash, to dispose of
> ...


Excellent correct advice for anyone thinking about a waterless wash routine Steve :thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Excellent correct advice for anyone thinking about a waterless wash routine Steve :thumb:


Cheers Dave! It always bothers me a tad when expectations from waterless
products exceed their capabilities. I certainly came unstuck last year when I
found that my method of cleaning with ONR could not beat the salt monster 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

interesting stuff here,whilst im new on the site am not particularly new to deatailing/valeting but am new to the eco wash side of things and as pointed out my expectations of a waterless product where quite high however i feel that however much they are hyped up i couldnt bring myself to tackle a truly filthy car in the depths of winter as pointed out by lowiepete,dont get me wrong they work well enough in the summer and i had truley intended to use throughout winter as a test to there abilities via logging the level of swirling before winter started (which would be none as i would of corrected the car) and seeing how nuch damage they impart over the winter months,i am know bottling out if you like and dont plan on doing it ......unless someone can come up with a method of using whats available atm guys


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Mark said:


> Now that winter is on it's way I am looking at buying a waterles car wash product.
> Which is the best one on the market that produces a slick finish and be kind to the body work ie not inflict swirl marks or scratch the paint.
> What other things would i need to use a waterles car wash product ie a wash mitt' sponge or a microfibre cloth.
> 
> Thanks for reading:newbie:


Similar thread here mate: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=180984


----------



## dave0 (Nov 14, 2010)

I agree with Robinho. I also use the same product and the result are perfect for me. Different people, different choices. 

dave,


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

I have used Chemical Guys waterless wash and it's good in summer when you have light dust, and it is used between regular washing, but I would stick it in storage for winter, it will not cope. Waterless washing has its place, but just not for winter.


----------

